# Van Layout options & travelling with dogs.



## Wind Dancer (May 28, 2012)

I want to upgrade my van  
I love the one I have, but I've always fancied a fixed bed :sleep-027:

As I'm travelling with 3 dogs, I'd be interested to hear what works for others with dogs.

I was thinking on one with a garage, and I'd like me and the dogs to be able to access the garage from the habitation.

I've been searching for a site that shows various van layouts, and not sourced one yet.  There must be a resource somewhere!


:wave: :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (May 28, 2012)

Are you looking for a fixed double or single bed? I've seen vans with bunk beds where the bottom bunk lifts out giving access to a large garage. I love the vans with a separate double bedroom with garage underneath the bed but they are always too long for us.

Another option is to look at a Hymer or Pilote as they have lots of storage space underneath and a drop down double bed.

Happy hunting x


----------



## vwalan (May 28, 2012)

hi, if you know what you want build it yourself . start with a chassis cab and a box or luton . at least this way you can decide exactly what you want and have it, most bought conversions are a compromise that very often suit nobody.


----------



## mark61 (May 28, 2012)

I did find a site a few months ago with various layouts, can't find it now 
All depends on size of van, there's really only a few types of basic layouts, but hundreds of variations.
a search comes up with loads of images though.

campervan layouts - Google Search


----------



## Firefox (May 28, 2012)

A fixed bed is a must for me. I built my garage so it can be accessed from the inside as well as the outside and with a few mods part of it could be transformed into a cosy and luxurious kennel for one dog at least.

Also on my fixed transverse double dogs could travel in comfort and safety. By putting a padded board across the door opening they would be restrained in the event of a collision.

If you look in one of the motorhome magazines, I don't think it is MMM but Practical Motorhome or Motorhome buyer, it has a section in the back which lists motorhomes by layout. If it's a fixed bed you want I definitely think a tranverse one is better for dogs than a longitudinal one (french bed).


----------



## yorkslass (May 28, 2012)

wind dancer said:


> I want to upgrade my van
> I love the one I have, but I've always fancied a fixed bed :sleep-027:
> 
> As I'm travelling with 3 dogs, I'd be interested to hear what works for others with dogs.
> ...



try looking on ebay or at dealer sites, they usually have loads of pictures.


----------



## n brown (May 29, 2012)

build your own,save loads of money for having fun with and get a van that suits you


----------



## fishy & Nina (May 29, 2012)

We have an Autotrail Mohawk - big garage and access from inside.  The original Adria Vision also had the same layout (both have double beds over the garage).

Good luck with your search........


----------



## n brown (May 29, 2012)

basildog said:


> Shoot the dogs !
> We hate dogs they make the van stink and get muddy in fact what use are they ?
> I wonder what they taste like ?



or as the korean woman said to her husband who was putting far too much ketchup on his dinner ''careful dear,you'll spoil that dog !''


----------



## mark61 (May 29, 2012)

Yes, dogs are not just for Christmas, with a bit of luck there'll be enough left for Boxing Day.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (May 29, 2012)

Bit of an outburst from you there Mr basildog - how's the no smoking going?

Dogs aren't one of my favourite things either but have you seen Wind Dancers dogs? They are gorgeous and extremely well behaved.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (May 29, 2012)

Oooopppssss............... have you really. I must attend these meets with my eyes closed or consume too much of the forgetful juice. 

They must also be extremely well behaved as I've never even noticed them.


----------



## mark61 (May 29, 2012)

How could you miss them, they were between two slices of bread  :lol-049:


----------



## ScoutingSquirrel (May 29, 2012)

Someone on here - and I'm sorry I can't remember who (but you were appreciated, really, you were!) pointed me in the direction of Convert-a-van in Sheffield ...

Convert Your Van Ltd - Camper Van Interior Layout Guide

I found this really really useful and have emailed them about the possibility of having a bunkbed at the back rather than a transverse double bed.

A lot of the interior pictures show at least one cupboard door in the underbed space so I'm sure it would be possible to have a fixed transverse bed with a lovely deep kennel underneath it - and as Firefox says, having a door across that area would mena that you could contain the dogs whilst travelling which would be safer for them.

Helen


----------



## Wind Dancer (Oct 7, 2012)

*I've had a rethink about this.*

I did my research, narrowed it down and went to look at the van I thought I was going to buy. I was bitterly disappointed in the condition of if, with hinges broken and upholstery dirty and damaged etc, also the milage was higher than preferred.   So I  looked at a number of other vans in my price range and decided that my good old 20 yr old van was way better than all of them :dance:  It's in great nick and has good quality build throughout, with masses of storage space.

So I am now looking at what I can do to bring it more in line with my preferences.  I need to sort out the heating, block out the draughts and would like a BIG roof light.   Modify the seating area so the dogs can have room underneath, and make the bed easier to set out and put away.

I know it would be more practical to do a self build, but anyone who knows me knows that's not where my talents lie 

So, for starters, what's the likelihood of the installation of a roof light causing leaking,(on my Elddis Voyager II).
and.... how high can seating be before it is too uncomfortable for the average person?


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 7, 2012)

well work out size of kennels needed first then shuffle around  the size of van


----------



## maingate (Oct 7, 2012)

Our van has a huge garage at the rear with the fixed bed above. It would be easy to fit a door to gain access to the garage from inside. We have not bothered even though we travel with 6 dogs (4 Whippets, 2 Pugs). If we only had 2 or 3 we probably would have done the mod for this even though it would mean modifying the garage door by fitting an opening window (for light and air) for when parked up.

I would be uncomfortable about travelling with them in the back in case of a rear end shunt which could wipe them out. The Pugs travel in a cage attached to the double dinette bench seat frame and the Whippets lie on the floor on a dog bed except for one who sits behind me with his head on my shoulder.


----------



## Ems (Oct 7, 2012)

Beau sleeps in a travel cage on the double bed in my VW, unless its really cold then she gets under my duvet.  Probably not so useful as your three dogs are a bit bigger!  

I'm on the hunt for a new van too, just sold the VW!  I was going to do a self build but adding up the cost of all the bits plus buying a van I'm edging more towards something already built or a coachbuilt, it will also mean I can use it straight away.  It may be as old as the VW so may be reverting back to two vehicles again at some point but I used the VW so much I will get plenty of use out of it and if its got a heater I can use it all year round :dance:   I like the coachbuilt ones with a bed above the cab, I'm hoping I can use that to avoid setting up the bed each day, and Beau's cage can go up there too out of the way!

We'll see if my plan comes into action, it all depends on the condition of vans in my price range!

Good luck with your van hunt, I'd love a proper fixed bed (i.e. not over the cab) but I think some are a bit too long/big for me!  Ones with a garge would be ideal if you can access from the inside.  :dog:


----------



## geomcloughlin (Oct 7, 2012)

*travel with dogs*



Wind Dancer said:


> I want to upgrade my van
> I love the one I have, but I've always fancied a fixed bed :sleep-027:
> 
> As I'm travelling with 3 dogs, I'd be interested to hear what works for others with dogs.
> ...



i have a autotrail cheyenne 696 with large garage double bed above big access to garage from one side small access from other side.Allso access from inside but not large would allow possible retriever size, you do not say what size dogs you have.i used to put mt choc lab in there he loved it blown air heating in there as well hope this helps.


----------



## grumpy2 (Oct 7, 2012)

we  have a bessacar 735, with a massive garage with a double bed over the garage is now a dog kennel for 2 springer spaniels (looking for another if anyone has 1)i have cut out a door to the inside and fitted 2 fans that we can switch on as needed, a non spill water bowl completes it. we have travelled many thousands of miles and have had no probs oh and we have tow bar for rear end shunts. the dogs love it and can not wait to get in and go.


----------



## Smaug (Oct 7, 2012)

FWIW
Fudge, our Jill Russell, wears a harness & tether that clips into a seat belt buckle so she can't run around if she gets excited or frightened & won't be thrown around in the event of an accident. Mostly she sits or sleeps on her bed on the rear facing dinette seat, but if it's just her & me she is allowed to have her bed on the passenger seat. 

At night she sleeps on her bed on the passenger seat, but is liable to come & give us a good licking if the sun is shining & we have started to wriggle a bit! She loves the van & will follow me if I am taking stuff up to it & I have to pick her up to get her out again, quite put out that she isn't off for a walk somewhere new.


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 8, 2012)

my set up is the lounge area behind the seats, the dogs (2 large bullmastiffs) have one side, i have the other, but if i have company i can put them in the kitchen area, i have to put things on my bed to stop Henry getting on when i'm out but most of the time he knows which side he should be on, unlike my ex :rolleyes2:


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 8, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> my set up is the lounge area behind the seats, the dogs (2 large bullmastiffs) have one side, i have the other, but if i have company i can put them in the kitchen area, i have to put things on my bed to stop Henry getting on when i'm out but most of the time he knows which side he should be on, unlike my ex :rolleyes2:



well that ok isleep on the left hand side lol  as it saves me having to drop the drivers seat


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 8, 2012)

My Border Collie sleeps under the dining table, when travelling she is often in the front passenger seat with harness on:rolleyes2:


----------



## ellieloy (Oct 25, 2012)

*Dog friendly Owner Sane Layout*

Hi,
We travel with a lot of dogs - we used to show regularly and we also foster for rescue. Our first van was great (an old Talbot Elddis Autostratus) becasue it was very open and offered lots of space. Our big dogs used to lounge on the rear sofa and the little ones sat on my knee - with any rescues crated. It had a typical caravan layout so felt very spacious and I think this spoiled us and influenced what we looked for when we upgraded.
We looked at lots of vans and were tempted by a fixed double with a rear garage (some open into the habitation area, but i was assured by several dealerships that they could easily put in access to most vans that weren't manufactured with openings, but we also needed space for our kids and so the aisle area felt very cramped and dark. 
In the end we bought a Mercedes Rimor Superbrigg with a side garage going into a bunk area. We removed the bottom bunk and three big dogs go in there (we are waiting for cage doors to be made to go over the garage door onthe inside and also the access to the van - this way when parked up we can have the garage door open with the cage door shut!) The little ones I crate and depending how many we have with us I either have metal crates at the rear of the van or fabric crates on the dinette seats - they slot in easily either side the table (the superbrigg has a double dinette area to seat 6)
We also bought a couple of kitchen cupbosrd doors from B&Q that matched our interior woodwork and we slotted one behind the cab so the dogs dont walk through and another between the kitchen and seating area - this prevents wet dogs jumping on seats and also keeps them out of the kitchen or out of the dining area when I am cooking or when we are eating.
I know other members of the showing community who have used baby stair gates where possible.
Safety is paramount to me and I have used harnesses to seat belts and also had exterior extra rim locks fitted to the garage door, and a handle lock to the habitation door - these and caging increase safety and prevent escape if God forbid you were ever in an accident that "popped the doors"


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Oct 25, 2012)

maingate said:


> Our van has a huge garage at the rear with the fixed bed above. It would be easy to fit a door to gain access to the garage from inside. We have not bothered even though we travel with 6 dogs (4 Whippets, 2 Pugs). If we only had 2 or 3 we probably would have done the mod for this even though it would mean modifying the garage door by fitting an opening window (for light and air) for when parked up.
> 
> I would be uncomfortable about travelling with them in the back in case of a rear end shunt which could wipe them out. The Pugs travel in a cage attached to the double dinette bench seat frame and the Whippets lie on the floor on a dog bed except for one who sits behind me with his head on my shoulder.



Got done in Spain for having a loose dog in the van. They said it could interfere with the control of the vehicle, 50 euroes later and on my way again. Bloody Bloody Mutter Mutter. Unfortunatly Mia has now passed on so not a problem anymore. She was a great travelling companion though.







Regards,
Wanderer


----------



## ellieloy (Oct 25, 2012)

I suspect you can get done in this country too if the dogs arent restrained/contained....you certainly can in a car......not sure what they would say about the habitation/passenger area of a camper. Any loose ones of mine are usually flat out on the floor, but I have used seat belt harnesses on passenger seats, and even when i have had little ones on my knee in the front i have harnessed them to my belt (as much as anything to stop them treading on electric window switches and disappearing out of the van!)

Advice re the harnesses, I use swivel fastenings onto the belts rather than fixed ones as the dogs get less tangled if they turn around


----------



## walkingsoul (Oct 25, 2012)

Check out these bad boys Mercedes Sprinter Sport Tourer : SC Sporthomes - Motorhome solutions you couls copy the layout in a similar size panel van.
This is what I plan to do next.


----------



## dragonfl1e (Oct 25, 2012)

We have a fixed double bed in the rear of our Chausson which has a big garage space underneath. External side access on both sides plus an internal slide panel between the garage and the body of the van.  We put our border collie in her bed (a dog-cage) in the garage when travelling but she can sleep in the van when we are parked up.  I works very well for us.


----------



## ickyackyad (Oct 27, 2012)

Wind Dancer said:


> I want to upgrade my van
> I love the one I have, but I've always fancied a fixed bed :sleep-027:
> 
> As I'm travelling with 3 dogs, I'd be interested to hear what works for others with dogs.
> ...


We have an Eldiss Autostratus on a Peugot boxer.We wanted to take our dogs with us 2 german sheperds. Instead of changing the van it didnt take a lot to change the layout to suit.
We made a fixed bed at the back put in an outside flap as in a garage under the bed and used a childs stairgate inside so the dogs could see us and we could see them.
Works well and easier than finding a layout to suit. 
Doors etc. can be bought off the net and not such a hard job as you might think to fit. 
Mistake we made was door too big and folds down reaching the ground probably change it to opening upwards will try to sort some pics if you are interested.
kenny


----------



## littleT (Oct 27, 2012)

*Dog Friendly Van Conversion*

We've just had our Mercedes Sprinter converted into a camper by 'Peter Whitley Van Conversions' and we changed our layout ideas numerous times as we will be travelling with our 2 Rotties and needed an area built in specifically for them. We finally decided on a fixed bed at the back with a kennel built underneath. We can access the kennel from inside the van via a wooden gate. We also wanted to be able to leave the rear doors open but still have the dogs secure, so we modified a cargo net to cover the rear. 

We're really pleased with how it turned out and the dogs are very happy in their little den. (Well it's not so little actually!!)

After much searching, getting a custom built van conversion was the best choice, and Peter did an awesome job.


----------



## littleT (Oct 27, 2012)

Piccies of the Rotties Kennel from the rear and the internal gate.

We had the kennel lined inside with wipe clean panels to keep it all squeeky! :dog:


----------

